# Amd Vs Intel



## mostwanted (Oct 19, 2006)

guys the processors wars have really heaten up.both the gianta intel and amd are tryin to outsmart each other in each and every way.
So who do you think is better
INTEL OR AMD?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 19, 2006)

Thi s is a very old debate u have started but currently i think intel is winning with its core2duo


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 19, 2006)

what's the point of this thread....


----------



## samrulez (Oct 19, 2006)

Currently 

C2D,

But for the furure, just 2 words!

AM3 & HTT 3.0 !


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 19, 2006)

Nothing beats a Cyrix proccy on a VIA mobo with Sis graphics. Intel and AMD are way to slow for my taste.


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a Cyrix proccy on a VIA mobo with Sis graphics. Intel and AMD are way to slow for my taste.


i have de same specs as u hav mentioned. it really out performs any pc of current day. its a 1999 make. still going strong.


----------



## spyingshadow (Oct 24, 2006)

vot? what' that Sis n Cyrix proccy stuff? i never heven heard of that. gosh... looks like sm serious marketing flaws if they had such a good system, but i am still not convinced. Hey u sysfilez, just give sm more proof. prolly u'll save me sm  hair loss if tht's true.


----------



## saran_2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

Amd - Amd - Amd


----------



## caleb (Oct 30, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a Cyrix proccy on a VIA mobo with Sis graphics. Intel and AMD are way to slow for my taste.


 Wow!!! all the marketing staff (top to bottom)of those 3 companies should be fired for doing a lousy job at promoting their products, that is IF their products are as good as you claim.


----------



## Root2 (Oct 31, 2006)

sis graphics r outdated i suppose coz alll da motherboards nowadays have readeon graphics... n not sis..



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a Cyrix proccy on a VIA mobo with Sis graphics. Intel and AMD are way to slow for my taste.


__________
i prefer intel's c2d ...


----------



## kirtan (Oct 31, 2006)

Intel


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh No Puhleeez
Not again


----------



## assasin (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont tell me guys dat u havnt heard bout the IBM cyrix processors.My frnd had one.to tell the truth it wasnt dat bad a processor.As far as Sis is concerned u'll still find Sis chipset MoBos for AMD.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 1, 2006)

AMD did pull back some ground for the past 4 yrs but Intel remains consistent.And with C2D Intel's my choice.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

INTEL ofcourse


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 1, 2006)

Man ... can someone plz. hang me ??? This question doesn't have a fixed answers ...


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 1, 2006)

Intel C2D rocks


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 2, 2006)

spyingshadow said:
			
		

> vot? what' that Sis n Cyrix proccy stuff? i never heven heard of that. gosh... looks like sm serious marketing flaws if they had such a good system, but i am still not convinced. Hey u sysfilez, just give sm more proof. prolly u'll save me sm  hair loss if tht's true.


nice joke


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 16, 2006)

hmm can we also consider cell processors powering 7th gen consoles in this category.???
__________
but as they r not available for desktop i am planning to buy a quad core by jan. from intel


----------



## Projjwal (Nov 20, 2006)

I think AMD becoz for its highly overclock feature.


----------



## rahull (Feb 3, 2007)

i like non but use Intel .

Both selling us old technology than they use in therelabs lol
My choice supercomputer lol


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2007)

Intel 4 now..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 3, 2007)

now this time intel is winner but amd is best bcoz intel copy every thing from amd


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2007)

intel copying from amd !!!!! :shocked: go get a life man...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2007)

watch out the cool video---> *rapidshare.com/files/14731643/AMD_Athlon_vs_Intel.mpg


----------



## 144 (Feb 8, 2007)

AMD is really cost-effective, when compared to every Intel counter-part. But I opted for Intel because, at the moment, Intel Core2Duo surpasses the AMD AM2 Duals. The most significant for was the L2 Cache.


----------



## DarkDragon (Feb 8, 2007)

Everybody says Intel Core2Duo tops, but who's buying it?
Wisen up folks, the average buyers range of purchasing capacity is upto say 14k but that 14k utself  is somewhat the higher side. 

So what u get to know is AMD holds and still is ahead of the race and what the average users should go for is AMD. 

Hope AMD will soon overtake the Core2Duo also.


----------



## anandk (Feb 12, 2007)

check this *www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html?modelx=33&model1=430&model2=464&chart=189


----------



## 144 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice link Anandk. I couldn't help but notice the fact that AMD still out runs the  core 2 duos in certain benchmarks - esp the 3ds max 8.0 render.


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 19, 2007)

intel my friends intel...
__________
nice link anandk


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 20, 2007)

amd


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 20, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a Cyrix proccy on a VIA mobo with Sis graphics. Intel and AMD are way to slow for my taste.


i own xactly de same config. wow i beat eveyone.


----------



## championspike (Feb 24, 2007)

Intel may have won now, but let the FUSION come out then lets take this topic.


----------



## s_aerin (Feb 24, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> Wow!!! all the marketing staff (top to bottom)of those 3 companies should be fired for doing a lousy job at promoting their products, that is IF their products are as good as you claim.


dont u guys know sarcasm when u see it?
they r pullimg ur leg. via,sis and cyrix together stand for pathetic.

i had an amd and now have an intel.
amd rocks.


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 6, 2007)

i think intel c2d is better than  any am2 procc but am2 being VFM i wud prefer AM2 witha nice mobo it should do the trick


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think in the long run of time,AMD will be the winner with its Dual core Processors as the north bridge technology of intel makes the speed low.
There was an article on this topic in _*Digit*_ issue of September 2005.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 7, 2007)

i dont wanna to take sides 
but amd has left behind intel in teraflop computing :"Teraflop in a box"
i ve also reviewed it in my blog...


----------



## chicha (Mar 13, 2007)

When you have an AMD you can not look further.
Its simply super. Come people who needs a core 2 duo now? Intel needed some thing like this to get ahead of the race.

And we all know about the Rabbit and the Hair storry. Don't we  
I do not know where i read it but the word is Intel had predicted that their sales of core 2 duo won't be big.



AMD ALL THE WAY


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, its really amazing how AMD is able to meet the demands in the market. Really many are amazed with AMD's production rate. And AMD has big role in bringing processor cost down [be in AMD or Intel]. As after beating some Intel series AMD wud bring a major price drop nd Intel too is forced to drop the price.
Maybe ATI also start dropping their prices by big margins[just a dream].

It wud really be big dominance for AMD with the all new FUSION nd Torenza along with R600 from ATI. Together they will bring a new era of computing.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 5, 2007)

anyday AMD


----------



## ankushkool (May 1, 2007)

so i hav decided... AMD X2, a good mobo n a good graphics card. but what falls in de category of good graphics card n whats de price range


----------



## slash_89 (May 1, 2007)

AMD all the way.


----------



## ankushkool (May 4, 2007)

suggest me a good graphics card n whats de price range????


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

^^ wats ur budget... wait for ati dx10 gpus...
or if u wanna take then go 4 a 8600gt... arnd 10k


----------



## csczero (May 28, 2007)

AMD dude anytime..... intel is all hype


----------



## Mayur (May 31, 2007)

AMD for budget PC and if mony no matter, C2D.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2007)

csczero intel is all hype[/quote said:
			
		

> it was.. but only until the intro of core2 series....


----------



## anandk (May 31, 2007)

one can compare any 2 processors here 
*www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 15, 2007)

amd all the way


----------



## alanpaladka (Jun 25, 2007)

AMD X2 rocks


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 25, 2007)

Whoever makes "the best bang for buck CPU right now" when I m in the market.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 26, 2007)

its AMD .....no point in discussion ..........VFM ... and gud mobos with on better onboard grafix at a much lesser price.........


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

AMD is VFM but I hate the fact that the AM2 mobos wont be used for the upcoming quad cores but in Intel, you can use your current mobos for intel quads.

This is so bad!!


----------

